# Bay State Fertilizer



## Buddy (Apr 23, 2018)

Saw that their website www.baystatefertilizer.com is under construction and that they had a post that they were out of stock until May 14th. Surprised to see that they ran out of stock. Anyone know if they were having plant issues or are people just purchasing much larger quantities?

Hoping to make a run soon for some more fertilizer, just wondering if anyone has been lately and has heard anything.


----------



## lawndog (May 12, 2018)

I was there yesterday and they don't have any bags in stock yet. Make sure you call first.


----------



## Buddy (Apr 23, 2018)

lawndog said:


> I was there yesterday and they don't have any bags in stock yet. Make sure you call first.


Did they say why they don't have any? Issues with the plant, or just can't keep up with supply and demand? When i was there last year it seemed like there was an endless supply.


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

I asked about a potential weekend pickup in late April and Carl said they were supposed to have more bags in stock on 5/11. I checked Kennedy's Country Gardens in Scituate a couple of weeks ago when I was in the area and they didn't have any bags either. No idea what the issue is, but I bought some Milo to hold me over.


----------



## Buddy (Apr 23, 2018)

Emailed Carl today, said they are bagging and have some in stock. Call before going to verify as it is selling out quickly in case anyone is curious.


----------

